# yep another "whats this one score" game



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

tell me what you think this brusier scores


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the split brows are cool


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Total gross 175-178.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Who cares! He is a really nice buck and I would try to stick an arrow in him!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

160-170. Hope you can find out.


----------

